# Wild Hogs For Sale



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

we have an extreme wild hog problem and have had to began trapping. they are terrorizing or farm land. it is costing us quite a bit of money to build traps and with corn costs being at an all time high we figured there is somebody out there buying wild hogs dead or alive. we currently have 1 sow weighing around 130 and three piglets 20-30 lbs and a 130 llb boar hog that we trapped and kept alive. if anyone would like to buy these pigs or know anybody that does please PM me or repost with the info. 

thanks


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I really dont think there is a market to sell wild hogs. You may be able to pay someone to kill them for you or I am sure there would be plenty of volunteers to remove them from your land for free.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where do you live? I'll kill them for free. I'll use a bow if you don't want guns on the property.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL!!I'll clean em,my smoker is on stanby...just need to get A recipe from Mr.Quest.



Hotrod said:


> Where do you live? I'll kill them for free. I'll use a bow if you don't want guns on the property.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Where do u live. I know we trap alot in huntsville and sell to a guy in dime box anything over 200 lbs 70 cents a pound anything weighing 150-200 i think 50 cents and so on down. we caught about 12 hogs one days and made that trip and we had good beer money for the month. i am not sure what is phone number is but i know he buys year around. there is a big market for them russian boar or cross hogs in china.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

how much do you want for them and how dar are you from beaumont,tx?


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

dar= "far" pm me.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry hit reply to fast. You cant transport those pigs unless you have them tested. Live wild ferals must be tested. 

Unless you are one of the two companies in Texas thats sells them to the european suckers who actually eat them as wild boar meat then there is no market for them. 

Just shoot em'.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

SURF Buster said:


> I really dont think there is a market to sell wild hogs. Just my thoughts.


Actually there is a very large market for live wild hogs. What Bassmaster 2004 said for prices, there is a buyer in West Columbia, little pigs bring very little though. rs


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

where are you and how many of the little ones are left?


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Have dogs will travel! Can someone PM me who buys them if they get a contact?


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Where do you live?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You could have immediate best friends here, lol.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

You might want to post your information on www.texashuntingforum.com

ML..:texasflag


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Like previous posters said, there is a good market for wild hogs.....Yes, they are butchered and shipped to Europe and the far east as "wild boar".


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

mlv said:


> You might want to post your information on www.texashuntingforum.comGood advice here. Go to the THF to the wild hog forum. They have a list of wild hog buyers on there. You better get ready to haul them yourself though, and that is where it gets complicated. You need to find a local buyer and that is possible.
> 
> ML..:texasflag


 .........


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

predator22 said:


> Sorry hit reply to fast. You cant transport those pigs unless you have them tested. Live wild ferals must be tested.
> 
> Unless you are one of the two companies in Texas thats sells them to the european suckers who actually eat them as wild boar meat then there is no market for them.
> 
> Just shoot em'.


You can't transport out of the county they were caught in if you are transporting to a quarantined county, which most around here are. TP&W officials cannot give you a straight answer on the law, trust me, we've had many conversations. Health districts have the final say, like I said earlier there is a healthy market for live wild hogs, the bigger the better. I will be taking a load to West Columbia this evening or tommorrow, depends on the weather. rs


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

if somebody is wanting to make venison/pork sausage and wants to split the processing fee i'd love to chip in for some sausage. pm me if interested.
michelle


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

i am located in danbury. we caught 11 more hogs this morning. have plenty pig 20-30lbs. 2 sows 100 and 120 boar hog.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You got about $150 in those three, pm me if you need any info. rs


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Southern Wild Game in Devine, TX buys wild hogs for slaughter and they sell the meat overseas. He told me a few years ago that wild hog goes for $25/plate in Europe. They have acres and acres of pens and buy up all of the hogs in Texas and Florida. So yes, there is a big market for them.

*Southern Wild Game Inc
*Fm 3176, Devine, TX 78016 
Contact Phone830) 663-2891

Here is a link for holding facilities. I'm sure they ship them on to Devine for a fee.

http://texasboars.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8006


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Price is way, way down on them right now. I doubt that you could even break even on gas money. Local guy in Sweeney isn't buying right now, I think.


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys,
we caught another 8 piglets this morning weighing in at about 20 lbs, a sal that is about 100 lbs, and a heavy bred sal weighing about 160-180. Thus being said, this brings our grand total of hogs caught to: 11 piglets (all about 20 lbs), 3 sals (100-180) and 1 boar hog (100-130). Again if anyone is interested PM us.
thanks


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Sal is short for Sally. You are trying to say sow.

Sorry, pet peeve of mine, like someone typing allsome instead of awesome.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I heard pigs make great pets! )


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Then I'm selling pets, how many you want? rs


----------



## captgigger (Apr 19, 2008)

go to the veitamese nail places. i know there is one in bay city that will buy them. i used to sell them quartered and on ice for 80 to $100 each!!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd get a brick of .22LR and dig a deep hole out back somewhere.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> I'd get a brick of .22LR and dig a deep hole out back somewhere.


U no not like pig? rs


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

My friend sold yesterday to the guy in dime box and the prices where up. because he is a ferderal quant. station and them pigs can be stamped as USDA cert and can be really sold in stores. I know he sends at least 50-75 hogs a day to slaughter and then off across the big pond. i forgot to ask my friend for his number


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

if anyone is interested in buying any hogs please call me. i am getting to many responses and cant keep up. i havent got any "for sures" yet but some very interested people. please contact me if you are really intersted.
10 20-30lbs
1 80 lb sow
1 120 lb sow
1 120 lb boar
1 200 heavy bred sow

Clayton Peterson
979-997-9249


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are going to sell any feral hogs, they better be dead. UNLESS you are selling them to a *TAHC Approved Feral Swine Buying Center*. The following is a list of approved centers posted by TPW on another forum. They aren't fooling around, if you get caught there are large fines and possible jail time. By the way, they monitor this and similar forums frequently. One of the guys on here wanting to take you up on your offer just might be a Game Warden.

If you want to sell them to a Center, call one near you and they can discuss transporting, pricing, etc.

They are listed in alphabetical order by COUNTY, which is listed just before the PHONE NUMBER.

Business_Name Business_Name2 Address City County Telephone

Brian Beasley P O Box 385 Archer City Archer 940 631 4247 
J M Self P O Box 42 Jourdanton Atascosa 210 854 2918 
Bob Wisniewski 306 S Main Seymour Baylor 940 889 4737 
David Scott 805 East Nevada Seymour Baylor 940/888-2295 
Chad Lampman 109 CR 2196 Kopperl Bosque 254 775-4274 
Rick Gower P O Box 125 West Columbia Brazoria 979 345 2333 
Mike Stracener Route 5, Box 267 Caldwell Burleson 979/567-3152 
Rusty Reed P O Box 254 Cross Plains Callahan 254 725 7363 
C & L Hog Buyers 410 CR 3111 Jacksonville Cherokee 903 721 3113 
Hog Wild 1270 Myers Road Henrietta Clay 940/538-5781 
Widgy Brown P O Box 281 Petrolia Clay 940 733 1856 
Frontier Meats Mary Kertcherside Box 427 Whiteface Cochran 806 525 4221 
Wolf Creek Wild Hogs 5150 FM 2467 Wellington Collingsworth 806 256 2058 
Kenny Long 3397 CR 123 Gainesville Cooke 940 727 1487 
Doran Belknap 5200 FM 929 Gatesville Coryell 254 248 4848 
Gaylon Tucker Wild Mans Wild Hogs 1018 CR 117 Paducah Cottle 806 492 3169 
Randy Detwiler Southern Wild Game 3548 CR 206 Paducah Cottle 806 492 2754 
James Hughes HCR 1 Box 38 Afton Dickens 806 790 0270 
Circle V Ranch Center Southern Wild Game P. O. Box 701 Carrizo Springs Dimmit 830 876 5354 
Alex McAnear P O Box 3 Clarendon Donley 806 874 2184 
Joe Franks 1110 Conrad Hilton Cisco Eastland 254 442 2152 
Johniece Hohman P O Box 1105 Rocksprings Edwards 830 683 7085 
Jeffery Johnson 7446 FM 1181 Ennis Ellis 972 875 5955 
Johnny Magin Route 1, Box 97 Stephenville Erath 254/968-8984 
Gloria Nehring Buying Station 246 FM 1240 Marlin Falls 254 896 2843 
Carl Ryser Wild Hog Buying Station 13508 E FM 1396 Windom Fannin 903 378 3398 
Jerry Murdock Southern Wild Game 3506 E CR 36 Big Spring Fisher 432 399 4738 
Leon Helm 604 W South 1st Roby Fisher 325 776 2122 
Wilton Curry 3039 Bar Rd Rosenberg Fort Bend 281 803 0597 
J & S Feral Swine P O Box 280 Mt Vernon Franklin 903 573 5785 
Tommy Wadsworth P O Box 167 Justiceburg Garza 806 239 2669 
Bud Carroll P. O. Box 274 Weesatche Goliad 361/564-2913 
Yulius Carroll Goliad Station P O Box 274 Weesatche Goliad 361 564 2913 
Roy Staton Statons Wild Hogs P. O. Box 1645 Gonzales Gonzales 830/672-6331 
Bob Gillespie 600 East 14th St Quanah Hardeman 940 6635665 
Leon and Benny Pruitt Southern Wild Game 109 E 14th Quanah Hardeman 940/839-7595 
Ron Stanley Sr 12253 FM 421 Kountze Hardin 409 287 3726 
Baker Wild Hog Buying 3737 Paint Creek Rd Stamford Haskell 325 773 3585 
Kirk Strauch 454 HCR 3175 W Malone Hill 254 707 1105 
Furguson Feral Swine Holding Facility 3424 CR 4725 Cumby Hopkins 903 994 2842 
Harold Petrea Rt. 1, Box 107 Dike Hopkins 903/945-2548 
Danny Christenberry 2774 CR 3385 Saltillo Hopkins 903 866 8659 
Jerry Murdock - Big Spring 3506 E CR 36 Big Spring Howard 432 399 4738 
Steve Blankenship Wild Hog Pen 2711 FM 36N Farmersville Hunt 903 776 2004 
4B Ranch Feral Swine Pen 10603 FM 1565 Terrell Hunt 972 345 3688 
Live Wild Hogs (BelTX) P O Box 362 Jermyn Jack 940 342 2101 
Casey Brown PO Box 331 Premont Jim Wells 361 701 4251 
John Disbro P O Box 578 Premont Jim Wells 361/348-9920 
Bill Guernsey Southern Wild Game - Country 732 17th Street Anson Jones 325 823 4071 
Brandi Richardson 2702 CR 484 Anson Jones 325 370 4191 
Hog House Scales - Sky Brightwell Frontier Meats P O Box 212 Jayton Kent 806 237 2243 
Payton Tankersley P O Box 32 Knox City Knox 940 256 8288 
Wesley Holmes P O Box 181 Knox City Knox 940 256 2376 
Wesley Holmes P O Box 181 Knox City Knox 940 657 4186 
Mike Leopold Route 4 Box 30A Hallettsville Lavaca 361/798-2932 
Steve Tumlinson Drawer 129 Dime Box Lee 409/884-0277 
BRB Wild Hog Company 5343 FM 811 8E Centerville Leon 903/536-2008 
Langeley Buying Station Feral Swine Buying Station 2294 CR 121 Centerville Leon 903 536 2619 
Bar R Wild Hogs Randall Wiggins P O Box 706 Normangee Leon 936 348 0033 
Skipper Dodson CR 398 Groesbeck Limestone 254/747-0933 
Danny Garcia HCR 70, Box 5070 Three Rivers Live Oak 512/786-3141 
Donop Ranch Gary & Belinda Donop 2246 Art Hedwigs Hill Rd Mason Mason 325 347 6141 
Lex Lehmberg 1768 RR 1871 Mason Mason 325 347 2200 
Greg Johnston P O Box 591 Tilden McMullen 361 374 3785 
Southern Wild Game, Inc. P. O. Box 1140 Devine Medina/Frio 830/663-2891 
Rocking W Wild Hogs P O Box 244 Gause Milam 979 574 5170 
Wade Robinson 22733 FM149 Montgomery Montgomery 936/851-2660 
Wade Cobb Rt. 3, Box 3005-1 Naples Morris 903/897-5812 
Mike Breaux 8570 Camp Tonkawa Road Garrison Nacogdoches 936/347-3542 
S & S Meats 698 Ledbetter Rd Mineral Wells Palo Pinto 940 682 5258 
G & G Wildlife P O Box 862 Mineral Wells Parker 940 328 4781 
Texas S Ranch Merle Smith 1633 CR 1345 Clarksville Red River 903 427 2110 
Michael Bien Pens Frontier Meats - Ft Worth Bell Acres #2 Pecos Reeves 214 952 7358 
Virginia Myers 701 Kelly Rd Refugio Refugio 361/526-4084 
The Hog Pen Danny Tarver P. O. Box 98 Wheelock Robertson 979/828-3069 
J. W. Tennison 1814 Aspin Henderson Rusk 903/657-3627 
Bruce McLemore Route 3 Box 5550 CR 220 San Augustine San Augustine 936 275 7414 
Dale Perry Southern Wild Game 801 Valley Springs Road Cherokee San Saba 325/622-4456 
Brian Hinton 8066 Hwy 7 East Joaquin Shelby 936 269 3456 
Bill Gholson Frontier Wild Game P O Box 336 Aspermont Stonewall 940/989-2902 
Robert E Richardson Southern Wild Game 1721 CR 315 Aspermont Stonewall 325 669 0141 
Justin Frizzell P O Box 82 Carlsbad Tom Green 325 277 4676 
Forrest Moore 8604 A Elroy Rd Del Valley Travis 512 563 0582 
Maurice Chambers P. O. Box 479 Sabinal Uvalde 210/363-4252 
Daniel Wittig 219 CR 107 Wharton Wharton 979 531 9137 
Tom Womack P O Box 27 Kamay Wichita 940 636 3917 
Leon Moody 167 County Rd. 1856 Chico Wise 940/644-2368 
Corky Moody 299 Cr 3678 Paradise Wise 817 296 1541 
Bill Hasting 278 PR 3501 Runaway Bay Wise 940 626 9238 
Billy Smith Southern Wild Game 544 CR 3190 Quitman Wood 903 520 7751 
Ronnie Herring Southern Wild Game P. O. Box 53 Newcastle Young 940/873-4317
_________________

It's simply not worth it to sell a live pig to anyone other than an approved center.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Come on and tell me something I don't know BIG BOY, clown college is in class I guess??? rs


paulss said:


> If you are going to sell any feral hogs, they better be dead. UNLESS you are selling them to a *TAHC Approved Feral Swine Buying Center*. The following is a list of approved centers posted by TPW on another forum. They aren't fooling around, if you get caught there are large fines and possible jail time. By the way, they monitor this and similar forums frequently. One of the guys on here wanting to take you up on your offer just might be a Game Warden.
> 
> If you want to sell them to a Center, call one near you and they can discuss transporting, pricing, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang Rusty,,Ya got your Nickers in a wad over a pig..

come on...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Dang Rusty,,Ya got your Nickers in a wad over a pig..
> 
> come on...


.
No, I know the law and procedures, ox , and if this ole boy thinks you can buy dead feral hogs he is in a dream tunnel. rs


----------



## coryd33 (Sep 1, 2007)

Funny, my uncle is on that list. Didn't even know he was doing it.


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

:an1: 
I have some hydrilla and fire ants I'll trade you.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

jfc21 said:


> :an1:
> I have some hydrilla and fire ants I'll trade you.


I'll trade you 10#s of alligator grass for 10#s of crawfish, deal?? rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Im not far from you. If you want someone to come out and kill some for you, just let me know, but you need to heed the advice and refrain from selling them to anyone other than the people on the list. Could get you in some hot H20.


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

We did some investigating and it is against the law to sell wild hog. We will still sell them if anybody needs the meat. The pricing will have to be adjusted for the cleaning, skinning, etc. Please PM me if anyone interested.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Come on and tell me something I don't know BIG BOY, clown college is in class I guess??? rs


Rusty, I don't understand the attitude. Do you have some unresolved Oedipal issues?

The post was directed to Clayton. It was an attempt to keep him from making a mistake that could have some pretty serious consequences and to give him and other members of the Forum a list of buyers for live wild hogs. IF you had taken the time to read his original post, he is under the impression that there are folks willing to buy wild hogs "dead or alive".

I would NEVER try to enlighten you, you obviously know everything. To answer your question, it appears that Clown College is indeed in class. That would make you the Head Clown.


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for the info paulss. probably saved us from getting into some serious trouble. a appreciate all the info from everyone but after talking to a local warden, it is illegal to transport a wild feral hog alive. however, you can sell the meat.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Clayton. I hope you have some luck getting rid of some of them (at least temporarily) and you can sell what you want.


----------

